# First entry roadbike, Giordano vs Vilano?



## garypham (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi guys, After reading up on some review articles online, it seems that many people recommend the Giordano Libero 1.6 and the Vilano Shadow/Forza 4.0s as the best budget entry level roadbikes for those who want to get their feet wet into the hobby. From reading the articles, I see very similar specs for these 3 models, as they are all 6061 aluminum framed brakes with integrated shifters, but I was hoping if someone can give me their first hand experience with any of these bikes (if you've tried more than 1, please let me know your opinions). I am a shorter male, around 5'3-5'4 so I will most definitely be getting the 49/50cm models. Looking around for the best prices I can get:



-Vilano 4.0 forza for 439.99 shipped on ebay (no tax)


-Vilano Shadow 314.00 shipped on wayfair (no tax, 10% coupon)



-Giordano Libero 1.6 for 351.00 local dealer (325 + california tax).



On the few beginner bike shootout articles I saw, people typically ranked the Forza as the #1 bike under 500.00. Is it worth the 125 dollars premium over the Shadow? Also, how does the Libero rank against these two Vilano models? Thanks guys!


----------



## garypham (Sep 16, 2014)

anyone?


----------



## berndrea (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd personally stay away from new road bikes at that price point. I'd search CL for deals since it's Fall, mid level bikes can be had for around $400-500.


----------



## garypham (Sep 16, 2014)

What are some good bike brand/models do you recommend for the 400-500 dollar range? Looking on my local CL, I see a Cannondale R500 and a Trek 2120 that are both selling in the 400-500 dollar range. However, I believe these are both older models (late 90's and early 2000's). Are these still a good buy for this price range or is it outdated compared to the budget entry bikes of today (like the Vilano and Giordano)?


----------



## berndrea (Apr 29, 2010)

Well I just bought a Tarmac Mid Compact for $800 off Craigslist. I'm in the process of upgrading to full Campy, but all the cheap Sora stuff went on another bike I'm gonna sell. Try bikes out, ride them. See what you like and hate. Then decide. My first real Road bike I bought was brand new 2009 Scott Speedster ($550 out the door) didn't like it because the shifting wasn't tight (tiagra) enough for me.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Curious who would recommend one of those. I would recommend trying to add about 200 to the budget and getting an entry level bike from a reputable shop that fits you. A poorly fitting bike can be easily replaced by a clothes hanger. 

Seriously if you are on here asking about those you could really use help from a shop. 

I bought my first bike on line and hey it is too small, weighs a ton but does ok on a trainer. 

So there is a reason to do what you are saying. But if going that cheap, just get a Walmart bike on line for half the price, you will want to replace either very quickly.


----------



## garypham (Sep 16, 2014)

I decided to take some advice that many people have been telling me on here about looking onto craigslist for used bikes. My general understanding is that Shimano has different tiers of components that generally go Sora --> Tiagra --> 105? The thing that confuses me however, is that I believe that there are new generations of each component class with each passing year correct? I came across a used 2007 Specialized Allez Elite in great condition on craigslist that's currently selling for 500.00 and I was wondering if this would be a good buy. It supposedly uses Shimano 105 components, but I saw a thread where people said the 2013 Tiagra components are superior to 2007 105s. 

For 500.00, can I do much better than this bike? Some other bikes that I see on craigslist at this price range are some 2011-2013 Trek 1.2's that use Sora components.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Everybody wants value for dollars spent, but first and foremost, a bike has to fit to see any appreciable use. So proceed accordingly, which I think you're now doing keeping the search local. 

Keep in mind that you can ask sellers to bring any bike of interest to your LBS for fit, mechanical and 'ballpark value' assessment. There might be a nominal fee, but it'll get you some peace of mind that the bike is mechanically sound, will fit and is worth what you're paying. 

As far as groupsets, every couple of years there are enhancements made and trickle down technology employed, so (to a point) a new lower end group will rival a 6-7 year old group the next level up. Still, I wouldn't let that be a driving force in a buying decision. More importantly, the groupset is set up and tuned correctly. That goes a long way in seeing peak performance.

If you are able, post a link to the Specialized on CL.


----------



## garypham (Sep 16, 2014)

Specialized Allez Elite road bike**

The ad doesn't specify too much, but the owner claims it to be in great condition with some new parts. Looks like most of the important components are original (which I'm guessing is 2007 Shimano 105 parts).


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

garypham said:


> Specialized Allez Elite road bike**
> 
> The ad doesn't specify too much, but the owner claims it to be in great condition with some new parts. Looks like most of the important components are original (which I'm guessing is 2007 Shimano 105 parts).


I think the Allez is a great bike. I like Shimano wheels and 105 is an ok groupset. A 7 year old 105 is probably equivalent to Sora or Claris today. Given advances I am betting that bike is not too different from a new $700 road bike. 

Check the blue book value but might be OK if it fits. Very small bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

garypham said:


> Specialized Allez Elite road bike**
> 
> The ad doesn't specify too much, but the owner claims it to be in great condition with some new parts. Looks like most of the important components are original (which I'm guessing is 2007 Shimano 105 parts).


See below for the specs of the bike pictured in the sellers ad. FWIW they list Tiagra shifters, but it's not unusual to replace parts through the years. I don't believe Spec made 50CM Allez's in '07/ '08 so it could be a 49. Not a bad thing given your height. 

If you're interested, go check it out and test ride the bike. Note the fit, ride and operation of shifters/ brakes, steering and any unusual noises. If after test riding and looking the bike over you're still interested, ask the seller to have the bike checked out at your LBS.

Value is based on a number of factors (region, condition...) so the shop may be able to ballpark it for you. 

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Perhaps I'm not clicking the right link, but the bike pictured in the ad looks like a copy-and-paste job from the Specialized web site. I would want to see a picture or several pictures of the _actual_ bike that is for sale before even considering it. The seller is offering more pictures and more info.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

wim said:


> Perhaps I'm not clicking the right link, but the bike pictured in the ad looks like a copy-and-paste job from the Specialized web site. I would want to see a picture or several pictures of the _actual_ bike that is for sale before even considering it. The seller is offering more pictures and more info.


You're clicking the right link, wim. That's exactly what the seller did.. copy and pasted a pic from Spec's website. The OP needs to go see (and if interested) ride the bike.


----------



## garypham (Sep 16, 2014)

Was looking on slickdeals and came across a Schwinn Fastback 2 with 2013 Sora components from nashbar



Nashbar: Quality Entry Level (Sora) Road Bike $422 shipped (+ taxes if applicable) - Slickdeals.net



Being that I live in California, it will come out to slightly over 450 after tax. Even with the additional cost to get a proper fit/tuneup at a LBS, is this a better route to go than the Giordano? From what I read, it seems that 2013 Sora components are pretty decent right? (should be comparable to Trek 1.2s?).


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey Gary, I don't mean to be the voice of doom but I'm a brand new cyclist and I'll tell you, without a doubt, this is a very expensive sport. You will likely be spending the farm on bibs, shorts, shoes, pedals, pump, tools... No matter what you are thinking now, raising the budget to an entry level aluminum frame, carbon fork bike is the best way to go IMO. Buy new and get fitted. It will matter. I was exactly where you are in March. I was resolved to take my own advice from this forum when I stumbled on a never ridden '12 CAAD 8. In my size. $650. Perfect! And it's been a great bike! But I had to get a fit and in the long and short of things, I lost time messing with knee issues from trying to avoid paying the $ for the fit... The Sora GS is OK... I've had a few mechanical issues with it. I was trying to go cheap because I was buying a bike to cross train for other sports. But I fell in love with it! I really didn't expect it, but I'm already thinking of my upgrade. If there is any way in hell you can maneuver it, go new and go reputable LBS.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

garypham said:


> Was looking on slickdeals and came across a Schwinn Fastback 2 with 2013 Sora components from nashbar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A couple of things.... 

The XS is roughly equivalent to a 52CM, so likely too big for you. Remember too, that sizing has to be right for a fitter to get you positioned correctly (f/r) on the bike. Depending on just how far sizing is off (from a little to a lot), fit will never be quite right.. or not right at all. 

I suggest going back to keeping the search local so that you can see and test ride bikes of interest and have your LBS check them over.

Lastly, yes, Sora is a perfectly satisfactory groupset. Pre-2013 (I believe) employed a thumb shifter that wasn't all that popular, but even that groupset performed fine when setup/ tuned correctly.


----------

